# Bester Luftkühler?



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*Bester Luftkühler?*

Halöle!

Da es im Luftkühlungs-Geschäft zurzeit drunter und drüber geht, wollte ich mal aus *reiner Interesse* fragen, welcher der aktuelle Wirbelsturm unter den Kühlern ist.
In wie weit übertrift eine High-End-LuKü, z.B. TR Silver Arrow Extreme/Phanteks PH-TC14PE, eine Kompakt-WaKü, z.B. Corsair H100i?

Ich frage, da ich i-wie den überblick über den Kühlermarkt verliere 


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> In wie weit übertrift eine High-End-LuKü, z.B. TR Silver Arrow Extreme/Phanteks PH-TC14PE, eine Kompakt-WaKü, z.B. Corsair H100i?


 
Was genau sind deine Kriterien?
Kuehlleistung?
Lautstaerke?
Ausgewogenes Verhaeltniss zwischen Beiden?


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was genau sind deine Kriterien?
> Kuehlleistung?
> Lautstaerke?
> Ausgewogenes Verhaeltniss zwischen Beiden?


 
Nur Kühlleistung. Lautstärke is wurst, sofern es nicht Delta-Niveau erreicht 


MFG


----------



## der_knoben (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Hallo, bringst du vllt mal nen bisschen Zeit mit?

BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1
EKL Alpenföhn K2
Noctua NH-D14
Phanteks PH-TC14PE
Thermalright Silver Arrow

Das werden wohl die besten Kühler sein.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Hallo, bringst du vllt mal nen bisschen Zeit mit?



Nö. Tue ich nicht.  



			
				der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1
> EKL Alpenföhn K2
> Noctua NH-D14
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> Thermalright Silver Arrow



Und welcher davon ist nun der beste? 


MFG


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Wenn Lautstaerke kein Thema ist, ist eine H100 doch durchaus interessant.
Wobei ich persoenlich von den Kompaktwasserkuehlungen nicht viel halte.
Wenn dann ordentlich mit Blubble


----------



## Dartwurst (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Wenn ich mir die aktuelle PCGH ansehe der Thermalright Archon SB-E.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Dezember 2012)

Die beste Kühlleistung unter den Luftkühlern hat der Thermalright Silver Arrow. Die Kühlleistung einer H100 ist nur besser, wenn die Lüfter höher drehen. Die Folge ist eine höhere Lautstärke.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



ich888 schrieb:


> Die beste Kühlleistung unter den Luftkühlern hat der Thermalright Silver Arrow. Die Kühlleistung einer H100 ist nur besser, wenn die Lüfter höher drehen. Die Folge ist eine höhere Lautstärke.


 
Und wie siehts mit ner H100*i* aus?



MFG


----------



## facehugger (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Was soll denn überhaupt gekühlt werden?

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Dezember 2012)

Die H100i hat lediglich leisere Lüfter.
Was willst du ? 
Gute Külleistung bei geringer Lautstärke: Silver Arrow
Bessere Kühlleistung bei höherer Lautstärke: H100 oder H100i
Welche CPU soll überhaupt verbaut werden ?


----------



## Malustra (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Die Corsair Lösungen sind schon gut.
Da kann man Notfalls ja auch bessere Lüfter kaufen mit mehr Druck.
z.B. die Noctua NF-F12.

Oder aber man wartet, bis Cooler Master ihre Eisberg Serie überarbeitet hat und die Pumpe leise arbeitet.
Dann hätte diese Kühlung natürlich noch mal ein gutes Stückchen mehr Leistung.
Allerdings natürlich auch zu einem stolzen Preis.

Als Luftkühler finde ich derzeit den TPC 800 von Cooler Master ganz gut.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Wenn überhaupt: 3570k.
Da ich aber aus reiner Interesse frage, möchte ich nur wissen, welche Lu-/KompaWaKü *die* leistungsfähigste ist.


MFG


----------



## Dartwurst (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Silver Arrow 43,1   44,2   46,6   bei 100,75,und 50 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl
Archon        42,8   44,1   45,7
Laut PCGH Einkaufsführer 01. 2013 Also kühlt der Archon besser.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Dezember 2012)

Für den i5 reicht ein Thermalright Macho (oder ein Silver Arrow) locker aus. Du kommst sowieso nicht über 4,5 GHz mit einer alltastauglichen Spannung (zumindest rechtfertigen dann die 100 MHz mehr keine 0,1 Volt mehr Spannung).


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Silver Arrow 43,1   44,2   46,6   bei 100,75,und 50 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl
> Archon        42,8   44,1   45,7
> Laut PCGH Einkaufsführer 01. 2013 Also kühlt der Archon besser.



Der Archon SB-E ist schon ein top Kühler, der vor allem auch sehr  leise zu Werke geht und keine Probleme mit hohen RAM-Bänken kennt, wohl  aber mit zu schmalen Gehäusen.  Mit OC und Temperaturen ab 55°C wird der Silver Arrow aber sicherlich etwas mehr Reserven haben und im niedrigen einstelligen Bereich besser kühlen als der Archon SB-E.

Mein Dark Rock Pro2 hat "obendrin" auch nochmal einen Tick mehr Kühlpotenzial als der Archon. Mit Standardtakt reicht jedoch auch ein kleinerer Kühler aus, um unwesentlich schlechtere Temps zu bekommen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Wieso kann nicht einfach auf die Frage des TE's eingegangen werden?
Es wird viel geschrieben, was gar nicht relevant ist.

Er hat schlicht nach der besten Kuehlleistung gefragt.
Ich hatte doch schon nach seinen Kriterien gefragt, welche er beantwortet hat.

Wird eigentlich ein Thread gelesen oder nur der Titel und dann wild drauf los getippt?


Topic: wenn man mit der Lautstaerke leben kann sind Kompaktwasserkuehlungen leistungsstaerker.
Wobei man hier differenzieren kann und muss wofuer das ueberhaupt verwendet wird.
Weil, braucht man etwas weniger Kuehlleistung, kann man hier etwas mehr die Lautstaerke beachten.


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Da ich aber aus reiner Interesse frage, möchte ich nur wissen, welche Lu-/KompaWaKü *die* leistungsfähigste ist.


 Es gibt nicht den besten Kühler. 
Du musst schon mehr Angaben machen. Aktiv oder Passiv? Zählen die mitgelieferten Lüfter oder kommen andere in Frage? 1 Lüfter, 2 Lüfter, 3 Lüfter oder 4 Lüfter? 120er oder 140er?  Höhe egal? Preis egal? Wie definierst du "Delta-Niveau"?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso kann nicht einfach auf die Frage des TE's eingegangen werden?
> Es wird viel geschrieben, was gar nicht relevant ist.
> 
> Er hat schlicht nach der besten Kuehlleistung gefragt.
> ...


 
Weil vielleicht nicht jeder das Geld hat, sich alle Kühler zu kaufen und  zu testen? Wir sind hier ja schließlich immernoch in einem Forum  unterwegs, wo man über diverse Gesichtspunkte diskutieren darf. Die  besten Kühler wurden doch schon genannt - die Differenzen dürften sich  alle bei ein paar °C Unterschied bewegen. Und außerdem kommt es ja auch  noch darauf an, welches Gehäuse mit welcher Belüftung verwendet wird. Also kein Grund gleich in die Luft zu gehen.

Sonst kann man auch per Google suchen gehen und sich in diversen  Vergleichstests anschauen, dass jedes mal ein anderer Kühler an der  Spitze steht. 

Phanteks PH-TC14, TR Silver Arrow und Archon SB-E, EKL K2, Noctua NH-D14, BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro2 und Prolimatech Genesis spielen in einer Liga, wobei der Phanteks wohl mit am besten kühlt, aber auch lauter ist.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht den besten Kühler.
> Du musst schon mehr Angaben machen. Aktiv oder Passiv? Zählen die mitgelieferten Lüfter oder kommen andere in Frage? 1 Lüfter, 2 Lüfter, 3 Lüfter oder 4 Lüfter? 120er oder 140er?  Höhe egal? Preis egal? Wie definierst du "Delta-Niveau"?


 
Aktiv. Wenn möglich, werden, z.B. an den Phanteks, drei Lüfter geschraubt. Höhe max. 200mm. Lüftergröße egal. Preis im prinzip egal, aber sollte nicht über 120€ gehen. 
Meine Definition zu "Delta-Niveau"



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Wird eigentlich ein Thread gelesen oder nur der Titel und dann wild drauf los getippt?[...]



Denk ich mir auch oft. Vorallem bei _ich888_. (Soll nicht provozierend wirken)


MFG


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Wenn du wirklich bereit bist so eine Lautstärke zu ertragen (was btw. nicht gesund ist), dann eine H100 (nicht wegen der "Marke", sondern nur weil sie die aktuell günstigste Kompaktkühlung mit 240er Radiator ist) mit 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



h.101 schrieb:


> Weil vielleicht nicht jeder das Geld hat, sich alle Kühler zu kaufen und  zu testen? Wir sind hier ja schließlich immernoch in einem Forum  unterwegs, wo man über diverse Gesichtspunkte diskutieren darf. Die  besten Kühler wurden doch schon genannt - die Differenzen dürften sich  alle bei ein paar °C Unterschied bewegen. Und außerdem kommt es ja auch  noch darauf an, welches Gehäuse mit welcher Belüftung verwendet wird. Also kein Grund gleich in die Luft zu gehen.
> 
> Sonst kann man auch per Google suchen gehen und sich in diversen  Vergleichstests anschauen, dass jedes mal ein anderer Kühler an der  Spitze steht.
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC14, TR Silver Arrow und Archon SB-E, EKL K2, Noctua NH-D14, BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro2 und Prolimatech Genesis spielen in einer Liga, wobei der Phanteks wohl mit am besten kühlt, aber auch lauter ist.



Klar kann man diskutieren, soll man ja auch.
Aber erstmal sollte doch auf den TE und seinem Anliegen eingegangen werden, bevor man das Gespraech in irgendeine Richtung lenkt.
Genau dies wurde aber wieder mal massiv missachtet.

Ist ja nicht der erste und einzige Thread wo soetwas vorkommt.
Ist mir bei Fragen auch schon passiert, das die eigentliche Kernfrage komplett ignoriert wurde und es wurde ueber etwas total anderes gelabert.

Als Beispiel bei Grafikkarten auch oft schoen zu lesen.
Wird explizit nach einem Chiphersteller gefragt und es wird erstmal was komplett Anderes in den Raum geworfen.

Ich finde so ein Verhalten einfach nur unhoeflich und respektlos.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich bereit bist so eine Lautstärke zu ertragen (was btw. nicht gesund ist), dann eine H100 (nicht wegen der "Marke", sondern nur weil sie die aktuell günstigste Kompaktkühlung mit 240er Radiator ist) mit 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400.


 
Ich glaub, dass ist doch etwas zu laut...  
Korrigiere: Max. 40-45db 



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erstmal sollte doch auf den TE und seinem Anliegen eingegangen werden, bevor man das Gespraech in irgendeine Richtung lenkt.
> Genau dies wurde aber wieder mal massiv missachtet.
> 
> Ist ja nicht der erste und einzige Thread wo soetwas vorkommt.
> Ist mir bei Fragen auch schon passiert, das die eigentliche Kernfrage komplett ignoriert wurde und es wurde ueber etwas total anderes gelabert.



Sehe ich auch extrem oft...


MFG


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Klar kann man diskutieren, soll man ja auch.
> Aber erstmal sollte doch auf den TE und seinem Anliegen eingegangen werden, bevor man das Gespraech in irgendeine Richtung lenkt.
> Genau dies wurde aber wieder mal massiv missachtet.
> 
> ...



*kopfschüttel* Ich selbst bezog mich auf die Aussage von Dartwurst, welcher den Archon für den besten Luftkühler hält, was ich nicht so sehe und den DRP2 und Silver Arrow SB-E bei OC als bessere Kühler erachte. Aber welcher nun der allerbeste Kühler ist, lässt sich nunmal nicht pauschal sagen, da es wie ich schon erwähnte auf mehrere Faktoren, wie Lüfter, Gehäuse, Komponenten, Strömungsrichtung, Wärmeleitpaste und sogar die Eigenschaften des Prozessors ankommt, genauso wie OC oder Standardtakt.

Und wenn du schreibst "massiv missachtet", dann klingt das als hätten hier alle über Viskositäten halbsynthetischer Motorenöle oder die Halbwertszeit von Biomagerquark philosophiert. 

BTW Welcher Kühler ist denn jetzt eigentlich der beste, deiner bescheidenen Meinung nach?


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



h.101 schrieb:


> BTW Welcher Kühler ist denn jetzt eigentlich der beste, deiner bescheidenen Meinung nach?



Bin ich gemeint?


MFG


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dass ist doch etwas zu laut...
> Korrigiere: Max. 40-45db


 Da die Messmethoden nicht genormt sind machen dB-Angaben das ganze nicht viel genauer. Für den alltäglichen Betrieb würde ich max. zu 2000rpm raten, bei guten Lüftern kann man dann bei Bedarf in den halbwegs leisen Bereich drosseln und hat trotzdem mehr als genug Leistung. Für die meisten Leute sind 2000rpm auch schon auf Dauer unerträglich laut. In diesem Drehzahlbereich kann man es auch mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern der Kompaktkühlungen probieren - glücklich werden damit aber die wenigstens. In jedem Fall sollte man sich aber bewusst sein, dass man mit deutlich gnstigeren Luftkühlern nur min. schlechtere Ergebnisse erzielt - wenn man es leise haben will, dann sind mit Luftkühlern sogar bessere Ergebnisse für deutlich weniger Geld möglich.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Bin ich gemeint?
> 
> 
> MFG



Nein, siehe Zitat.  Wenn du wirklich etwas lautstärkeunempfindlicher bist (und ich meine sogar, die Lüfter sind in der Lautstärke verbessert worden laut Braineater), dann probiere es mal mit einem Phanteks. Oder eben eine KoWaKü von Corsair, sofern du genug Platz im Gehäuse hast.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Uter schrieb:


> Da die Messmethoden nicht genormt sind machen dB-Angaben das ganze nicht viel genauer. Für den alltäglichen Betrieb würde ich max. zu 2000rpm raten, bei guten Lüftern kann man dann bei Bedarf in den halbwegs leisen Bereich drosseln und hat trotzdem mehr als genug Leistung. Für die meisten Leute sind 2000rpm auch schon auf Dauer unerträglich laut. In diesem Drehzahlbereich kann man es auch mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern der Kompaktkühlungen probieren - glücklich werden damit aber die wenigstens. In jedem Fall sollte man sich aber bewusst sein, dass man mit deutlich gnstigeren Luftkühlern nur min. schlechtere Ergebnisse erzielt - wenn man es leise haben will, dann sind mit Luftkühlern sogar bessere Ergebnisse für deutlich weniger Geld möglich.


 
Dann schraub ich halt 2 Noctuas auf die H100i drauf. Sollten mMn die Hauseigenen schlagen. Oder?


MFG


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Von der Lautstärke, ja. Von der Leistung sinkst du dann aber wieder in einen Bereich, den ein Luftkühler für ~ die Hälfte der Kosten auch erreicht. Wenn du die Lüfter eh tauschst, dann brauchst du imo keine H100i.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Welche Lüfter sollte ich dann nehmen, um Lautstärketechnisch nicht viel höher als die von der H100i, aber Leistungstechnisch besser abzuschneiden?


MFG


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Die Lüfter der H100i gehen mit max. 2700rpm in den Bereich, der für praktisch jeden unangenehm ist. Wenn du langsamere Lüfter verbaust, dann sinkt aber eben auch wieder die Leistung. Die bewegte Luft macht nunmal Geräusche, bei so hohen Drehzahlen ändern da auch höherwertigere Lüfter nicht mehr viel. Es ist schlichtweg ein Irrglaube, dass man die (durch extrem schnelle/laute Lüfter erkaufte) sehr gute Kühlleistung von Kompaktkühlungen auch beibehält, wenn man leisere Lüfter verbaut - im Gegenteil, die Leistung fällt stärker ab als bei einem Luftkühler, der auf solche Drehzahlen optimiert wurde. 

Wenn es dir nur im Kompaktkühlungen geht, dann würde ich dir diesen Thread ans Herz legen.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

Den kenn Thread ich schon 
Ich glaube ich würde den Phanteks nehmen 

MFG


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*

MistaKrizz, bevor du jetzt wild draufloskaufst.

Was ist der genaue Einsatzzweck?
h.101 hat hier einige wichtige Kriterien angefuehrt die beruecksichtigt werden sollten.

Vielleicht hast du ja Lust auf eine komplette Beratung wo du ein gutes Gesamtpaket erhaelst, welches vielleicht nicht das letzte Quentchen Kelvin an Kuehlleistung erbringt, du aber vielleicht sogar bisschen Geld sparen kannst und man auch noch obendrauf die Turbinengeraeusche von schlechten Lueftern vermeiden kann


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bester Luftkühler?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> MistaKrizz, bevor du jetzt wild draufloskaufst.
> 
> Was ist der genaue Einsatzzweck?
> h.101 hat hier einige wichtige Kriterien angefuehrt die beruecksichtigt werden sollten.
> ...



Danke dass du mich warnst, aber mit "Ich glaube ich würde" meine ich nur, dass es vlt. passieren würde wenn die zeit gekommen ist.
Das heißt, dass ich noch allgemein auf einen "großen" PC Spare. Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich aus *reiner Interesse* frage, und nicht aus beratungsgründen.
Trotzdem danke 


MFG


----------

